# I think this one is really a keeper



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

So yeah. Remember the thread Look at the cutie I found yesterday!?

Look at theses pics, they're from yesterday:




























That guy is my boyfriend. If I'm not mistaken he had never touch him before. I think this one is a keeper...

Also, yesterday we were having a coffee, and I released him so he'd eat some peanuts and check around the kitchen (he's always outside or in my room). We were alone in the house, but about half an hour later my parents and siblings arrived, and entered in the kitchen. He wasn't scared of them and he allowed them to touch him. They never had because I had prohibited them to do so, lol, so as not to tame him (kinda ironic ). After a few pets by everyone he got tired (as doves don't like to be petted, you know ) and flew back to my boyfriend xD.

What do you think? Should I keep him?

Also next year I'm leaving home for university and probably I'll be unable to take my doggies with me. Thus making him able to run through my room all day without any kind of dangers. And I'm planning to study vet to specialize in avian patients, so what would be better than having a "patient" with me? LOL.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah, as you say, doves don't like being petted 

Just like our Poppet, who could stand there all day being preened or just perching on me

What a precious little face that dove of yours has

John


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That's why I think he's so tame. If he puts up with being petted by random humans even though he does not like it, I don't think he's going to survive much in the wild LOL.

Thanks!

He likes perching on shoulders too. And luckily he doesn't poop a lot, so there isn't really a lot of trouble with him being there.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

What a precious little face........I say he's a keeper.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Totally adorable bird, Pawbla! Best of luck to you in your veterinary studies! We would be so very pleased to have one of our members become an avian vet, so please keep us posted .. I know there are a lot of years in between now and then and lots can happen, but good for you for having that goal!

Will you be living somewhere that you can have the bird with you? 

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is so sweet 

If you intend to spend lot of time outside your home during your studies, then you may consider finding a new home for him, otherwise why not ?

Wish you good luck and all your dreams come true


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

He is precious! It's obvious how miserable he is with all the pampering! Take him with you and let him be a daily reminder of your dreams and goals. Good luck!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here in the US it is illegal for someone without a license to keep a wild bird as a pet, it may be the same in Argentina so be careful.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

It is indeed illegal, but there are no controls for that. So bleh. I know several people who own unreleasable rescues as pets.
Also, I emailed Fauna to ask for the regulations of bird rescuing and if there was any way to do this in a legal way, but they never replied. There are so many worse things, like illegally selling wild animals, illegally killing them, and such, that they won't be bothered by a pet bird.

Probably, yes, I'll live somewhere where I can have him. The usual problems are for dogs, if you have cats or birds nobody tells you anything. I will put him up for adoption anyways just in case somebody can provide a better home for him. I plan to stay a lot at home during my studies... studying, lol. I like to study at home and such.

There are like 7-8 years at least for me being a vet... but I hope this forum is still alive by then! It'd be a shame for such an useful forum.


----------

